# blade rocking



## joezeppii (Oct 13, 2009)

Is it normal for an older conventional style western to rock side to side as you drive over some bumps ?
Didn't know if there is something I need to do.
Thanks


----------



## NorthernSvc's (Mar 12, 2006)

a little bit of play is normal...


----------



## J-Quad (Aug 15, 2008)

I just was reading in my Owner's Manual, Trouble Shooting section: 
_
"The plow should rock from side to side approximately 8 inches. This is essential for proper operation and should not be adjusted with washers or shims."_

Hope that eases your concern..... 

J-Quad


----------



## carl b (Dec 28, 2006)

keep it all the way up and to the left . It wont stop the rocking , but it will keep it to a minimal


----------



## ppandr (Dec 16, 2004)

joezeppii;900322 said:


> Is it normal for an older conventional style western to rock side to side as you drive over some bumps ?
> Didn't know if there is something I need to do.
> Thanks


Nope....8" is a bit much but all mine rock a few inches and they are very experienced.


----------



## Deco (Nov 14, 2009)

i wouldn't be too concerned about it rockin .......as long as she *pushes *


----------



## joezeppii (Oct 13, 2009)

Thanks folks...that does ease my mind.
Why does to the left minimize the rocking and not to the right?
Thanks again


----------



## fernalddude (Feb 15, 2004)

I hate when the plow rockes back and forth I use 3/4 inch Teflon washers to take up some slack from worn parts they work great and provide some ease for moving parts instead of metal on metal


----------



## augerandblade (Jan 17, 2009)

Check for wear at the pins and centre pin, Sounds a little bit to much for me unless ya got a elephant for ballast moving around in the back


----------



## fernalddude (Feb 15, 2004)

Sorry did not see this was jeep forum if you have more than 2 inches of play on that small rig you got some problems. Like augerandblade said check the pins and bolts something is bent or worn check the center pivot pin first then check for worn or oblong holes where the plow mounts to the truck or worn pins.


----------



## green frog (Jan 2, 2007)

Check to see if the pivot bolt is loose. I have had it happen a couple times and drives me nuts. I used lock tight,lock washer, and a lock nut and problem has not happened since. Dont over tightren because it is a pivot bolt.


----------



## softpathcarpet (Oct 27, 2008)

Mine rocked around when I first put it on.. (used plow)
Turns out the springs were waaaay to loose.
A lot of tightening and No more jumping around.
There will always be a little play in the blade but its normal.
If everything was locked up tight, it would be a cause for breakage.


----------



## theplowmeister (Nov 14, 2006)

fernalddude;901951 said:


> Sorry did not see this was jeep forum if you have more than 2 inches of play on that small rig you got some problems. Like augerandblade said check the pins and bolts something is bent or worn check the center pivot pin first then check for worn or oblong holes where the plow mounts to the truck or worn pins.


So when the driveway has a slant to it, the plow should not follow the contour if the Jeep is on level ground?

if the tire goes over a bump you want it to lift the plow on that side?

I hope the plow can fallow the ground that means it need s to be free to do so.


----------



## nicks_xj (Jan 22, 2010)

my western rocks alot too everyone tells me its normal so i wouldnt worry about it


----------



## martyman (Nov 11, 2000)

fernalddude;901941 said:


> I hate when the plow rockes back and forth I use 3/4 inch Teflon washers to take up some slack from worn parts they work great and provide some ease for moving parts instead of metal on metal


 Yep, I hate when my older plows would do that...distracting when I'm driving.


----------

